# TO ALL MEMBERS OF PB



## Scott Bushey (Feb 22, 2004)

Please yield to the recent administrative request:

EVERYONE PLEASE READ THIS

Dear Friends, 

For those who are currently visiting the Puritanboard (www.puritanboard.com), we would like you to update your &quot;signature&quot; to include the following items: 

Name and Title 
Ministry Position and State (if you are an elder or pastor) 
Name of Home Church you are a member of or serve in 
Home City and State 

A signature would look like this: 

Rev. Dr. William Perkins 
Pastor/Theologian, Westminster Abbey (England) 
London, England 

Or if you are a student, you could do the following: 

William Perkins 
Grace PCA (Hudson, OH) 
Reformed Theological Seminary, MATS student, Jackson, MS 

We would appreciate you adding this into your signature so that we can know who you are as a poster on the board. Screen names are great, but they are becoming confusing and we would like to have the proper information on each member. 

We will send out another email that will formally explain this process for all new members as well as creating a new splash page for member induction. But for those on the board already, we would appreciate you updating your information the next time you visit. 

Thanks so much, 
In Him, 
The Admins 
(Matthew, Scott, Phillip, and Fred) 
2-13-04 

*Failure to comply will result in suspension of posting privaledges.

Thanks,
SPB


----------



## Gregg (Feb 22, 2004)

I've actually thought about retiring anyway.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 23, 2004)

You will be missed Greg!
Via Con Dios


----------



## Gregg (Feb 23, 2004)

Sl&aacute;n agus beannacht leat 

Gregg


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 26, 2004)

Here's a thought:

For anyone who may be uncomfortable placing their personal information in their signature line, to be picked up by the search engines....

Create a small &quot;image&quot; (banner, avitar, picture etc.) on your computer with your name, church affiliation, location, etc, in it, and then upload the image and link to it (such as we do with our avitar). In this way we still have the information in our signature, yet (in my opinion) we're not exposing ourselves, our information to our curious friends/ relatives who are &quot;googling&quot; trying to find our what were up too, and what our deepest innermost thoughts are. 

(To place the image in your signature line you would type: [ img]http://www.yourwebsite.com/filename.jpg[/img ] )


:roll:




[Edited on 2-26-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

Does the internet charge for these billboards?


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

> [i:842625dc46]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:842625dc46]
> In this way we still have the information in our signature, yet (in my opinion) we're not exposing ourselves, our information to our curious friends/ relatives who are &quot;googling&quot; trying to find our what were up too, and what our deepest innermost thoughts are.
> 
> __________________________
> ...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2004)

Gregg,

Yes. It costs about $5.83 a month.

Think its worth it??


----------



## Gregg (Feb 26, 2004)

[quote:349fcffc5b][i:349fcffc5b]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:349fcffc5b]
Gregg,

Yes. It costs about $5.83 a month.

Think its worth it??  [/quote:349fcffc5b]

Reply...

Does this mean that Janice will have to pay $5.83/month for hers?


----------



## Deborah (Apr 3, 2004)

a friend told told me about the signature. So I have just read this. I dont feel comfortable Putting my whole name or what city I live in. That sounds dangerous. 2 years ago on another site I had someone start sending me 16 emails a day and attacking me in the forums because he said that its Gods will for him it marry me and if I did not email him I was not saved.
I think giving your last name on here is very dangerous because then a person only has to put it into Bell's search engine and they can find your street address and phone number.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 4, 2004)

Deborah,
See Janice's post above. Possibly, she can help you with the billboard. If not, I will.


----------



## Brandon (Apr 19, 2004)

Test


----------



## raderag (Apr 23, 2004)

[quote:94d201f727][i:94d201f727]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:94d201f727]We would appreciate you adding this into your signature so that we can know who you are as a poster on the board. Screen names are great, but they are becoming confusing and we would like to have the proper information on each member. [/quote:94d201f727]

I hear the black helecopters overhead.



[Edited on 4-23-2004 by raderag]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2004)

So Im not the only one who has black copters flying overhead

Anyway if you ahvent allready please comply with the rules:

Bladestunner316


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2004)

not you radarag in case you thought I was implying it towards you


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 10, 2004)

Just reminding everyone. Some new folks haven't complied yet and some old folks have been gone during this transition. Please comply. 

[quote:dff3027e24]
Please yield to the recent administrative request: 

EVERYONE PLEASE READ THIS 

Dear Friends, 

For those who are currently visiting the Puritanboard (www.puritanboard.com), we would like you to update your &quot;signature&quot; to include the following items: 

Name and Title 
Ministry Position and State (if you are an elder or pastor) 
Name of Home Church you are a member of or serve in 
Home City and State 

A signature would look like this: 

Rev. Dr. William Perkins 
Pastor/Theologian, Westminster Abbey (England) 
London, England 

Or if you are a student, you could do the following: 

William Perkins 
Grace PCA (Hudson, OH) 
Reformed Theological Seminary, MATS student, Jackson, MS 

We would appreciate you adding this into your signature so that we can know who you are as a poster on the board. Screen names are great, but they are becoming confusing and we would like to have the proper information on each member. 

We will send out another email that will formally explain this process for all new members as well as creating a new splash page for member induction. But for those on the board already, we would appreciate you updating your information the next time you visit. 

Thanks so much, 
In Him, 
The Admins 
(Matthew, Scott, Phillip, and Fred) 
2-13-04 

*Failure to comply will result in suspension of posting privaledges. 

Thanks, 
SPB 
[/quote:dff3027e24]


----------

